# Expression Language in Struts?



## ak (21. Feb 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wie bekomme ich Struts dazu den Inhalt eines Beanproperty das mit der el folgendermaßen angezeigt werden soll, korrekt anzuzeigen?

Bsp.:  

```
${userbean.firstname}
```

da mir so etwas nicht gefällt:

```
<bean:write name="userbean" property="firstname" />
```


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Feb 2005)

warum gefällt dir sowas nicht ?


----------



## ak (22. Feb 2005)

Na weil ich mich mit puren Servlets und JSP's an die el schnell gewöhnt habe. In Struts 2.0 sollen dann die alten Struts-Tags sowieso verschwinden und man hält sich an Standards wie JSTL und JSF.

Wie gehts nun in Struts 1.2?


----------



## ak (24. Feb 2005)

Hmmm, hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## ak (17. Mrz 2005)

Nur zur info ich hatte in der web.xml die Servlet-Api 2.3 angegeben, Für die EL braucht es aber 2.4:

```
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee" 
    xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" 
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee 
    http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd" version="2.4">
```


----------



## bronks (17. Mrz 2005)

Echt, Respekt, Deine Ausdauer beim Problemelösen ist echt gut!  :toll:  Danke für die Info.


----------



## ak (17. Mrz 2005)

Hehe, nicht dass du denkst, dass ich seit dem 24.02. an diesem Problem sitze. ;-)
Ich habe das hier mal zu Hause ausprobiert und als es dann nicht ging, habe ich das Problem erstmal nach hinten geschoben (da nicht weiter wichtig).
Bin heute wieder drauf gestoßen und da kam mir eben dieser "Geistesblitz"  

Das blöde ist nur, dass die struts-blank.war bei der Version 1.2 von struts in der web.xml eben keine Version 2.4 angibt. Wenn man einen Tomcat < 5.0 am laufen hat und nur die Servlet-Api 2.3 oder kleiner verwenden kann, dann muss mann in jeder jsp ganz oben folgendes reinschreiben:


```
<%@page isELIgnored="false"%>
```


----------

